# Corrado's Wine Competition



## Wine-O (Jan 25, 2010)

Anyone going to Corrado's Wine Competition in New Jersey this Friday night?


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 5, 2010)

Well we had a blast! I entered 15 wines and got 6 bronze, 2 silver and 1 gold medals. My wife entered for the first time (this is her first year making wine) and entered 4 wines. She got 1 bronze, 1 silver, and 1 gold. The gold was for a WE Luna Bianca kit that she also got Best Of Show award for white wines. They had about 650 wines entered all together with 24 judges from American Wine Society. The best part was the 3000 people there for a great evening of food wine and medals! Can't wait till next year.


----------



## Tom (Feb 5, 2010)

Congrats ! 
Were they kits, juice, fruit, grapes...


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Tom,
Everything we entered this year was from kits. My kit wine always seems to come out better than my grape wine. Plus I like the fact I can make wine year round and with only 6 gallon batches I can make alot more different kinds.
Dave


----------



## carmine (Feb 7, 2010)

Congrats by the way do you know who won best of show for there red wine ? do you also know what vintage and make won The reason i ask is on there web sight i was looking at last years winners and when it came to best of show red it didn't say.
carmine


----------



## Lurker (Feb 7, 2010)

Good job, congrats.


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 7, 2010)

impressive and 3000 people!


----------



## JohnT (Feb 9, 2010)

Wine-O said:


> Thanks Tom,
> Everything we entered this year was from kits. My kit wine always seems to come out better than my grape wine. Plus I like the fact I can make wine year round and with only 6 gallon batches I can make alot more different kinds.
> Dave




I want you to think about how kits are made. They stem from consentrated grape juice. I am sure you can make something drinkable from a kit, but to raise wine to the next level, you need to start with good whole grapes. 
You should re-examine the grapes you have used and the "real grape" process you have adopted. Perhaps there may be a simple reason for your kit wine comming out better.


----------



## St Allie (Feb 9, 2010)

well done Dave ( oops I only just found this thread)

that's an awesome result and I'm sure you are now encouraged to try again next time.. 

Have never been to a wine competition myself.. although I'd really love to..

so am absolutely jealous!

Allie


----------



## JohnT (Feb 10, 2010)

I also had a good day. 

3 bronze medals, 2 silver medals, 3 gold medals, and Winemaker of the year award.


----------



## St Allie (Feb 10, 2010)

sounds like you had a very worthwhile day also JohnT..

well done

Allie


----------



## Wine-O (Mar 7, 2010)

Way To Go John!! Enjoy your trip to Napa!!

My biggest problem with fresh grapes is timing. In the fall and spring when they are available I am working 7 days a week (I own a garden center) so I have been making wine mostly in the winter when we are closed. That is how I got addicted to kit wines and I am not sorry about that. Now I make a batch every time I have a chance and some money to spare. When and if I ever retire I will dedicate my time to it then!


----------



## carmine (Mar 7, 2010)

JohnT said:


> I also had a good day.
> 
> 3 bronze medals, 2 silver medals, 3 gold medals, and Winemaker of the year award.



congrats john what did you win wine maker of the year with grapes or kit 
what kind of wine was it
carmine


----------



## Wade E (Mar 7, 2010)

Congrats on the win!


----------



## JohnT (Mar 8, 2010)

Carmine, 

I use grapes. Corrados has a vast selection to choose from (around mid-september). I use a portable light refractometer to determine which grapes are the best to use (I base my selection on that). 


Wine-o, 

I tried using a kit (about 12 years ago) and it could not compare to fresh grapes. I do not know if they have made any advancements in kits since then, but I remain biased against them. 

I hear you on haveing a busy schedule, but there are "fast options" that you can choose. For example, you can take a couple of hours on sunday (during the fall), go down to Corrado's, and then have them crush/press your grapes for you. You miss out on the maceration process, but still end up with a damn good wine.


----------



## carmine (Mar 8, 2010)

JohnT said:


> Carmine,
> 
> I use grapes. Corrados has a vast selection to choose from (around mid-september). I use a portable light refractometer to determine which grapes are the best to use (I base my selection on that).
> 
> ...


I was just curious because i'm a big grape crusher myself


----------



## Wine-O (Mar 8, 2010)

John,
I did try Corrado's pressed juice with some Chilean Carmenere and it came out too light without the skins. I did buy some juice that they sell in 6 gallon pails from California (Merlot, White Zinfandel, & Malvasia Bianca) and that came out pretty good.
As far as the kits go they have improved them alot in 12 years! I know it's hard to tell a purist to try them (believe me, I have tried), but I have had great luck with them. Now alot of the kits come with crushed grape skins to add to the fermentation. They also make kits that are 100% (6 gallons) of juice that are good for people who can't measure or don't use a hydrometer! I also like to make the fruity wines that they come up with for my friends that aren't wine drinkers. The watermelon White Merlot is one one their favorites. I'm really excited about this new Twisted Mist line that Winexpert is coming out with to make a cocktail drink out of a wine kit. They will have a 16% alchohol content and the 2 flavors they are starting with is Strawberry Margarita and Mojito. They should be out in April, just in time to have them ready for summer BBQ's!
I was down there yesterday and Jo Anne gave us a smaller version of the medals charts that they hang up down there, you should go down and get a set if you haven't already.
Regards,
Dave


----------

